# Ammo Choices While Hunting In The Field



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was out hunting today and had a great time. Had two types of ammo, one for practice and short range bird hunting ----- and one for squirrels.

I kept changing as I walked along knowing this game is usually here and that game is usually over there. I would get near where the ground squirrels are and I'd put the lead in, move over to where pest birds are, then I'd change to marbles.

I'm assuming you guys do the same thing ?

wll


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Wll !! I do the exact same thing but I need to use two anchor points...one lower for the heavy lead and one highter for the marbles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to do it but now i just shoot the same for all game.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll tell ya, it sure was fun, I'm going back out in about an hour to see what pops it's head up ;-) Maybe one of those ground squirrels will be kind enough to let me have another shot !, then again maybe a pest bird will show up ;- )

What is so great about the sling shot is there is just about no noise (especially with tubes), and the game normally does not run off because of the shot unless you hit right next to him, even then sometimes they make a short run and stop as there was nothing to scare them.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> I'll tell ya, it sure was fun, I'm going back out in about an hour to see what pops it's head up ;-) Maybe one of those ground squirrels will be kind enough to let me have another shot !, then again maybe a pest bird will show up ;- )
> 
> What is so great about the slingshot is there is just about no noise (especially with tubes), and the game normally does not run off because of the shot unless you hit right next to him, even then sometimes they make a short run and stop as there was nothing to scare them.
> 
> wll


What time is it in California ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell ya, it sure was fun, I'm going back out in about an hour to see what pops it's head up ;-) Maybe one of those ground squirrels will be kind enough to let me have another shot !, then again maybe a pest bird will show up ;- )
> ...


It is now 7.00 Pm


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tend to just stick with the heavier stuff ... it works for everything, and I do not have to adjust for different trajectories.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I use 1/2 steel for most hunts, but I carry marbles to shoot cans and random targets.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> I tend to just stick with the heavier stuff ... it works for everything, and I do not have to adjust for different trajectories.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


That makes sense, as I usually shoot 5/8" marbles, 3/4" jawbreakers and 7/16" steel which weigh about the same. I threw 113gr ammo in the mix as I had some squirrel shots and wanted more weight ;- ) That Green Dub Dub can toss a variety of weights pretty good.

wll


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm with Charles and RatMaster for sure, a Little over kill is always a good precaution when hunting with a SS. No worse feeling than making a good square shot and it not being a clean kill. Usually carry two rigged up though, one for bb flingin at random cans and such... save on the expensive ammo.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Where do you get green dub dub ? i have been looking for it for a while..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> Where do you get green dub dub ? i have been looking for it for a while..


leadball gave me info on this medical supply house a while ago. Look under rehab supplies, Rolyan Tubing.

http://www.pattersonmedical.com/app.aspx?cmd=go_home

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get green dub dub ? i have been looking for it for a while..
> ...


Oh thanks, I know roylan tubing, i didnt think that called dub dub.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get green dub dub ? i have been looking for it for a while..
> ...


Oh thanks, I know roylan tubing, i didnt think that called dub dub.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I am a 1/2 steel for everything, unless I am just plinking, then i will shoot anything from rocks, marbles, 3/8 steel, cuz is cheaper!

Cheers mate!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

wII how is the hunting over there? I am not too far from ya, I am in Rancho.

Cheers.

E.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like 50 cal (.490) lead for hunting.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I shoot 7/16" steel nuts for snakes and hunting. Creek in front of my house is full of Water Moccasins. (They are everywhere now... Breeding)

I killed one Saturday afternoon. 30" long.

After Coyotes killed our cats, Ground Squirrels tried to take over my property, till I declared war on em.

I use different slingshots with marbles to kill Ground Squirrels and to worry cans and plastic bottles.

Latest targets of opportunity are Carpenter Bees. Killed one today. Marbles are overkill for them, but good practice.

(Watch out for bounce backs...)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Emitto said:


> wII how is the hunting over there? I am not too far from ya, I am in Rancho.
> Cheers.
> E.


I only go a short distance from my home... The hunting in this area is very poor. This weekend was the first I actually saw a few squirrels.

There are no trees where I am, and it is very arid.....but I try to make the best of it. It is the worst place to hunt and I would NEVER travel to come here to hunt.

I will be moving In a couple of years, and I can tell you ..... Good ridence !

wll


----------

